# Lou's nibs



## fafow (Feb 27, 2009)

Lou,

I have used your steel flex nibs in two fountain pens (both Barons) and the owners raved over how they loved the nib.  Both are Mont Blanc fans and one is an avid collector of fountain pens.  Neither sees a need to go with the 18k gold nib.  One said the steel flex is like driving a finely tuned sports car.  It is a bit harder but writes really well and fast and clean.  Kudos to your nibs!!!!  (and I don't want to see this taken over by those who have a problem seeing the difference between the letter "d" and the letter "p", and you know who you are)


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you for the report from your customers, Craig.  (Although I wish they found a need for 18k!)


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 27, 2009)

fafow said:


> Lou,
> 
> I have used your steel flex nibs in two fountain pens (both Barons) and the owners raved over how they loved the nib. Both are Mont Blanc fans and one is an avid collector of fountain pens. Neither sees a need to go with the 18k gold nib. One said the steel flex is like driving a finely tuned sports car. It is a bit harder but writes really well and fast and clean. Kudos to your nibs!!!! (and I don't want to see this taken over by those who have a problem seeing the difference between the letter "d" and the letter "p", and you know who you are)


 

I believe the P was replacing a B, how did D enter the conversation, unless he had DIBS!!!

Enquiring minds...............................


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 27, 2009)

Nobody has DIBS on my NIPS! :at-wits-end:


----------



## clthayer (Feb 27, 2009)

Not looking forward to seeing the nip pic again.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 27, 2009)

clthayer said:


> Not looking forward to seeing the nip pic again.


Me either!


----------



## kirkfranks (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't remember a picture.  Probably a good thing.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 27, 2009)

kirkfranks said:


> I don't remember a picture. Probably a good thing.


 

Small children suffered permanent nightmares.

Grown men hid.

Wasn't pretty!!


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 27, 2009)

I know i dont wanna see Lous nips(or his dibs either)


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 27, 2009)

I looked but all I could find was the "PINK UNIFORM".  Guess I will spare us that picture too.


----------



## Dario (Feb 27, 2009)

clthayer said:


> Not looking forward to seeing the nip pic again.





Consider yourself lucky!!! :wink::biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

clthayer said:


> Not looking forward to seeing the nip pic again.



One more day.... Then I can take your bribes...er donations...for not posting the link! :biggrin:


----------

